# Image herbicide



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Has anyone ever used image herbicide to kill nutsedge and experience extreme stress on there bermuda turf? I have. Because of that I have not used it for years. Now I'm considering trying it again. Can someone tell me the recommended mixing ratio for spot spraying these nutsedge. Thanks.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I recently sprayed with image which has quinclorac and sulfentrazone. I believe i used 3oz mixed in 1 gallon. I blanket sprayed and it did stress my Bermuda... nutsedge is mostly gone though...

Ignore the sand...


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

xraydesigns said:


> Has anyone ever used image herbicide to kill nutsedge and experience extreme stress on there bermuda turf? I have. Because of that I have not used it for years. Now I'm considering trying it again. Can someone tell me the recommended mixing ratio for spot spraying these nutsedge. Thanks.


Image(Imazaquin) is not a good one to spot spray. Label rate applied broad cast is less likely to stress grass. your lawn has to be up to it to take it as well. Well watered, adequate fertility, not scalped or damaged via mowing. Other thing to consider is how Image works. It moves downward in soil to where the Nutsedge tubers are. Spraying where you see Nutsedge spares what you do not see.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

I used the ready to spray mix on my lawn early spring to kill off some poa annua. There was minor burning but my lawn fully recovered in a few weeks.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have used it in a hose end sprayer before I bought a tow behind sprayer. It worked really well and did not affect the Bermuda adversely, but I followed the label instructions carefully.

I did suppress the nutsedge very well for that season, but it came back this season again, because, as I understand it, it takes about three growing seasons to get rid of the roots and tubers (or rhizomes and nutlets, if you want to be technical).

I am still fighting this difficult weed, but I am gaining ground on it. I am still learning from @Greendoc but I do agree that you must blanket spray to treat all of the ways this hard to kill weed can stay alive and reemerge in lawns.

And it is all part of "The Process" of proper mowing, proper fertilizing, proper watering, and choosing the right herbicides.

Most of what I call The Process is laid out in great detail in the "Bermuda Bible" by @Mightyquinn; the point is there is a method to address the problems we see in these types of lawns, and you can have a beautiful lawn....

My lawn is still a work in progress, but I am getting it back to healthy by researching and learning from the right sources.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Has anyone ever remove ortho nutsedge killer from its original hose end bottle and use in a pump sprayer? If so what mixing ratio did u use. I have alot of nutsedge but they are far apart in my lawn and my hose isn't long enough.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

xraydesigns said:


> Has anyone ever remove ortho nutsedge killer from its original hose end bottle and use in a pump sprayer? If so what mixing ratio did u use. I have alot of nutsedge but they are far apart in my lawn and my hose isn't long enough.


I've done this exact thing. I had the same problem as you. Scattered nutsedge that didn't need a ton of product spread over it. I stumbled on a review of the Ortho nutsedge hose end where the reviewer did the math and came up with the rate of 1 ounce per quart of water. I use this rate and mix up a quart in a spray bottle with tracker dye and no surfactant. I apply it directly at the base of the plant trying not to wet all the grass around it. I usually apply after temps have fallen below 85. I've had good success using it this way. The nutsedge will look sickly by the next day. Some areas will require a couple of applications, but some areas haven't returned. Obviously, this approach won't work if you have huge areas to treat, but for the small spots that emerge, this has worked well for me. I'd never even seen nutsedge until a couple of years ago, but our subdivision is inundated with it and it's an ongoing battle to keep it in check. Hope this helps.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Other thing to consider is how Image works. It moves downward in soil to where the Nutsedge tubers are. Spraying where you see Nutsedge spares what you do not see.


Would a blanket spray of Image in late Spring while temps are getting into the high 70s be beneficial to kill early sedge tubers and shoots? In other words, early Spring spray of Prodiamine as usual, late Spring Image spray after greenup for nutsedge, early Summer spray of Celcius+Certainty. It sounds like after 2 or 3 years of blanket spraying, the nutsedge should be controlled and spot spraying with Certainty would be adequate.

Any thoughts?


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks @Huff


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

xraydesigns said:


> Thanks @Huff


 :thumbup:


----------

